# failed fertilisation



## FOREST (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Peter we have just completed our second cycle of ICSI.Both were unsuccessful however our second attempt was markedly different.

We had six eggs retrieved same as the first attempt but with zero fertilisation compared to 100% on our first attempt.

We were using Buserelin FSH on a long down regulation followed by 3 ampoules of Menopur.

The only explanation we were given for the failure was a bad batch of eggs.We feel they tried to quickly to mature the eggs which clearly failed as only 3 0f the 6 were mature.All the eggs were also vacuolated and dark at the time of injection.

Peter can you please offer forth any explanations as to why this happened?

We would also like to hear from couples who have experienced similar as we understand it is quite rare.

Thanks Adrian


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

FOREST said:


> Hi Peter we have just completed our second cycle of ICSI.Both were unsuccessful however our second attempt was markedly different.
> 
> We had six eggs retrieved same as the first attempt but with zero fertilisation compared to 100% on our first attempt.
> 
> ...


----------

